# Crema colour and brew pressure?



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Does brew pressure effect crema colour, or is the colour just down to the coffee bean?

Since fitting a pull pressure gauge to my La Pavoni, I have been experimenting with different pressures.

I noticed that my crema is coming out more brown than light sand colour and I wondered if this is a function of pressure during the pull or bean roast/type?

I think that less pressure (


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Has it effected the taste of the drink?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I understand that too high temperature leads to dark crema. Possible that might be a contributing factor.


----------

